# Best Directv Tivo Receiver?



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

This has been probalby been discussed before,

But, what is the best DTV Tivo receiver (40 GB)?

Thank you in advance, for any help.

Frank


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

They're all the exact same inside, infact they're all made in the same factory in Mexico.

The only difference is they slap a different face plate on it, depending on what brand it is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They're all the same other then the look of the actual case. All DirecTiVos run the same software and use the same hardware, no one is better then the other. Hughes, Philips RCA and Samsung branded DTiVos all perform the same, you can upgrade the hard drives on them all if you wish.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Thank you.

I was just asking because of the different brands, RCA, Philips and Samsung.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

RCA has a two year warranty instead of one, I believe.

But, then again, I voided my warranty last October.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Steve,

I noticed that you switched in February.

I was going to switch in late summer and take advantage of any special NFL Sunday Ticket offers. But, DN might not carry the EURO 2004 (Soccer Tourn.). If they don't then I will be switching earlier.

My question is that my current equipment is leased from DN, can I use the current RG-6 Cables or do they need to be returned with the equipment?

Frank


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

djfrankie said:


> Steve,
> 
> I noticed that you switched in February.
> 
> ...


When I cancelled E* on the DHP all they wanted back was the receivers, remotes and the LNB's, nothing about the RG-6 cabling. If they wanted that back they better send someone out to get it


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

skaeight said:


> They're all the exact same inside, infact they're all made in the same factory in Mexico.
> 
> The only difference is they slap a different face plate on it, depending on what brand it is.


Philips, Hughes and RCA models are made in Mexico. Samsung uses the exact same design, but makes their own boxes in Korea. My shiny new Samsung said "Made in Korea" all over it.

Hughes and Philips models have the standard 90-day-labor/1-year-parts warranty. RCA gives a 2 year parts-&-labor warranty (good deal). Samsung offers the 90-day/1-year version, and if you fill out the online warranty info at Samsung.com they will extend it an extra 90 days for free.

Here's the Hughes -









RCA -









Samsung -









and Philips -









Aesthetically, I like the Philips and Samsung best


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 19, 2004)

But, DN might not carry the EURO 2004 (Soccer Tourn.). If they don't then I will be switching earlier.

Does this mean DirectTV WILL carry EURO 2004? Will it be a separate package of some sort?


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Per www.setanta.com Directv will be carrying the EURO 2004.

The package is seperate and costs $179 for the whole tournament.

There are options of buying the games seperatly.


----------

